# Guerlain Cherry Blossom



## Shawna (Mar 24, 2006)

Has anyone tried this?  I missed out last year when it was released, and now it's back so I grabbed a bottle.  I love this perfume.  It reminds me of Fresh Memoirs of a Geisha, but more subtle.  It is a special edition and has little gold flakes in it so when you spray it on, you get a few sparkles too.  I believe the SA said it had notes of cherry blossom and red raspberry.  It is really nice.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 25, 2006)

I have not, but I wanted to... I might go shopping today when I get off of work... hopefully one of the stores I frequent will have it =)


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 26, 2006)

Sigh! That sounds beautiful! Must see if it's available here, so I can at least sample it.

Special edition: my least favourite words together, lol!


----------



## Concord (Apr 5, 2006)

Cherry Blossom is really nice. Green tea and soft, fresh flowers. Great buy!


----------

